# The return of AB Adrien (About the Beard) Broner training



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

#HappyBirthdayBball


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

:|


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

About Broke, Ass Beaten, Argentina's Bitch, Abused Butt, About Butt-Boy is still looking like he has cemented feet. :yep


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

About Bum still copying his idol I see. Should be working on foot movement, head movement and using that god damn job.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Dang, AB looks like he could fight tomorrow with how in shape he is for the first day of training camp. 


The rumors are true, Broner's locked himself in the gym since the Maidana fight and is putting in work


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

His schtick is old and played out. I just want him to take this serious. He's loaded with talent and potential, but that attitude will ultimately stifle it if he keeps playing some role.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Let's get it Billions :bbb


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe he can use it to protect his glass chin.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wide ass stance.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

1 week into camp? That means he at least didn't get as fat as he did before Maidana.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

#ComebackSeason #AboutBillions


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Maybe he can use it to protect his glass chin.


I hate the guy but he doesn't have a glass chin. Broner was taking shots from one of the hardest hitting 147 pounders and still made it 12 rounds. If he had a glass jaw he wouldn't make it through the 3rd round.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully he took that fight as a learning experience and works on his footwork and punch output.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I hate the guy but he doesn't have a glass chin. Broner was taking shots from *one of the hardest hitting 147 pounders *and still made it 12 rounds. If he had a glass jaw he wouldn't make it through the 3rd round.


While I do think Maidana is a hard hitter, that's a bit of a stretch. While I am excited for Mayweather vs. Maidana, his resume at 147 isn't anything to write home about. I'd say Soto-Karass was his best win there, and even that was just a ref stoppage (as SK was still throwing at the time of the stoppage too).

Funny thing is, even if Maidana outweighs FMjr, he'll look noticeably smaller in the ring.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> #ComebackSeason #AboutBillions


:deal


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner a straight G


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Can't wait!!! I saw another video of him doing padwork and he looked just as fast as he did in the lower divisions. Just hope this time he doesn't get lazy and actually tries to outwork his opponent.

Needs to get that beard shaped up.



tommygun711 said:


> I hate the guy but he doesn't have a glass chin. Broner was taking shots from one of the hardest hitting 147 pounders and still made it 12 rounds. If he had a glass jaw he wouldn't make it through the 3rd round.


:deal


----------



## Bungle678 (Mar 9, 2014)

AB so immobile he may aswell fight in flip flops


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday @bballchump11

I always enjoy talking some boxing with you. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

That's a pretty heavy beard to be fair


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Another Bozo.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> While I do think Maidana is a hard hitter, that's a bit of a stretch. While I am excited for Mayweather vs. Maidana, his resume at 147 isn't anything to write home about. I'd say Soto-Karass was his best win there, and even that was just a ref stoppage (as SK was still throwing at the time of the stoppage too).
> 
> Funny thing is, even if Maidana outweighs FMjr, he'll look noticeably smaller in the ring.


Who do you think hits harder at 147?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

#HappyBirthdayBball


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Ya Know!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Bungle678 said:


> AB so immobile he may aswell fight in flip flops


:rofl

Granted - its a short video. You'd think he'd like to show everyone his progress made fighting off the back foot or, perhaps, learning defense that incorporates more than blocking hooks and overhands with his chin.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Hope he keeps the beard.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

That pad work is pathetic, go and look at footage of Roy Jones Junior, Mike Tyson doing proper pad work.

That Mayweather styled padwork is all choreographed, i find nothing impressive about it.

This is proper padwork.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah the beard suits him, makes him look more mature and serious. Black people can grow sick long beards. 



 barber hasn't done a great job but that would suit AB


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> While I do think Maidana is a hard hitter, that's a bit of a stretch. While I am excited for Mayweather vs. Maidana, his resume at 147 isn't anything to write home about. I'd say Soto-Karass was his best win there, and even that was just a ref stoppage (as SK was still throwing at the time of the stoppage too).
> 
> Funny thing is, even if Maidana outweighs FMjr, he'll look noticeably smaller in the ring.


Who is a harder hitter than him @ 147 right now? Honestly can't think of that many who hit harder than him at 147. You could say Thurman but Thurman doesn't have an impressive resume either.

The whole point of my post is that Broner was taking flush shots from a notoriously HARD hitter, one that would certainly knock Broner out if Broner had a glass jaw.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Dang, AB looks like he could fight tomorrow with how in shape he is for the first day of training camp.
> 
> The rumors are true, Broner's locked himself in the gym since the Maidana fight and is putting in work


AB been working out like a baws


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Who is a harder hitter than him @ 147 right now? Honestly can't think of that many who hit harder than him at 147. You could say Thurman but Thurman doesn't have an impressive resume either.
> 
> The whole point of my post is that Broner was taking flush shots from a notoriously HARD hitter, one that would certainly knock Broner out if Broner had a glass jaw.


Seems that we agree on very little. Maidana is heavy-handed, but he is not an elite finisher and has terrible stamina. His power is also not proven at 147. Lopez wasn't a true welter, nor is Broner. Still, he put Adrien on queer street with grazing shots in round one, and made him harlem shake from a half-hearted hook that managed to drop him in round 2. Just about every time he landed cleanly, Broner was hurt. Furthermore, he was saved by a fortuitous headbutt late in the fight.

Amir Khan delt with Maidana's power much better than Broner did, lest we forget.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

lol the Broner train will crash again soon


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Seems that we agree on very little. Maidana is heavy-handed, but he is not an elite finisher and has terrible stamina. His power is also not proven at 147. Lopez wasn't a true welter, nor is Broner. Still, he put Adrien on queer street with grazing shots in round one, and made him harlem shake from a half-hearted hook that managed to drop him in round 2. Just about every time he landed cleanly, Broner was hurt. Furthermore, he was saved by a fortuitous headbutt late in the fight.
> 
> Amir Khan delt with Maidana's power much better than Broner did, lest we forget.


I never said Maidana was the complete package, actually. Everyone knows his stamina and finishing skills are shit. It's the reason he couldn't put away King Khan, that and Joe Cortez' horrible refereeing. With all of Maidana's shortcomings he certainly did bring his power up in weight. That's his one elite quality. I don't think anyone has any basis of questioning his power when it's shown up in damn near every fight he's had.

MY point still stands, if Broner had a glass jaw he would be KO'd from the 3rd round. I don't like defending Broner but whatever. Guy took some hellacious punishment and lasted all 12.

Khan is a better OVERALL fighter than Broner if you ask me

and like I said, you would be hard pressed to find harder punchers at 147 right now, bar Thurman or Randall Bailey (who didn't show his power at elite level EITHER) there's nothing really questionable about that statement at all, guy is a big puncher at 147, thats it


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Who do you think hits harder at 147?


Hard to say exactly, especially without Maidana having fought enough top WW's. It's one thing to face a JrWW coming up (Lopez) or Broner than it is having faced tried and tested WW's. But the Soto Karass fight did suggest he has some good pop. Just not enough to label him one of the hardest hitters at WW.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Hard to say exactly, especially without Maidana having fought enough top WW's. It's one thing to face a JrWW coming up (Lopez) or Broner than it is having faced tried and tested WW's. But the Soto Karass fight did suggest he has some good pop. Just not enough to label him one of the hardest hitters at WW.


if you can't name at least one person that hits harder, then I wouldn't even say anything tbh


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Broner annoys me but I want him to do well because some of his haters are fucking pathetic.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> if you can't name at least one person that hits harder, then I wouldn't even say anything tbh


atsch Geez some of you get awful pissy easily. How about Pac? K Thurman? Wouldn't be surprised if JMM and FMjr were a harder hitters at WW, considering how they connects with cleaner punches. Do you need more? Do you even acknoledge his WW competition isn't exactly top notch? It's all just a guess from us, but you should take into consideration who he's fought at the same time.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> atsch Geez some of you get awful pissy easily. How about Pac? K Thurman? Wouldn't be surprised if JMM and FMjr were a harder hitters at WW, considering how they connects with cleaner punches. Do you need more? Do you even acknoledge his WW competition isn't exactly top notch? It's all just a guess from us, but you should take into consideration who he's fought at the same time.


With Pac, Floyd and JMM its more about accuracy and precision with them. They are by far the more ACCURATE punchers, but I was about pure power. No I don't think Floyd is a harder hitter than Maidana, most people would laugh that at assertion :lol:

Going by your rationale... Thurman hasn't really fought any durable/quality guys at welter so how can he be considered a harder hitter than maidana. He's fought Zaveck and Soto Karass, that's it. Maidana stopped Karass earlier than Thurman did and with less shots. So how is Thurman the harder hitter based off of your resume argument...

Really you've only named Pac and Thurman (Pac is more about accuracy than pure power) and Thurman is just as "unproven" as Maidana is... which means Maidana is still among the most powerful punchers at 147.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Broner Vs. Matthysse!!! Do it!!! I wanna see AB retired by an Argentine!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> With Pac, Floyd and JMM its more about accuracy and precision with them. They are by far the more ACCURATE punchers, but I was about pure power. No I don't think Floyd is a harder hitter than Maidana, most people would laugh that at assertion :lol:
> 
> Going by your rationale... Thurman hasn't really fought any durable/quality guys at welter so how can he be considered a harder hitter than maidana. He's fought Zaveck and Soto Karass, that's it. Maidana stopped Karass earlier than Thurman did and with less shots. So how is Thurman the harder hitter based off of your resume argument...
> 
> Really you've only named Pac and Thurman (Pac is more about accuracy than pure power) and Thurman is just as "unproven" as Maidana is... which means Maidana is still among the most powerful punchers at 147.


No, I named more then those two. You just disagree, which you are entitled to. Maidana being more proven at WW, as I showed, is really against only Soto Karass. You can toss your own little caveats into the criteria as you see fitting, but I prefer to look at whom they faced.

Interesting comparisons on the stoppages of SK though. Against Maidana, SK was not nearly as close to being out as he was vs. Thurman. So take that as you see fit. I have no doubts Maidana is a hard hitter. I just don't use hyperbole to try and make a point.

Anyway, this is a broner thread, should be back on that topic. No offense if I came on strong.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> No, I named more then those two. You just disagree, which you are entitled to. Maidana being more proven at WW, as I showed, is really against only Soto Karass. You can toss your own little caveats into the criteria as you see fitting, but I prefer to look at whom they faced.
> 
> Interesting comparisons on the stoppages of SK though. Against Maidana, SK was not nearly as close to being out as he was vs. Thurman. So take that as you see fit. I have no doubts Maidana is a hard hitter. I just don't use hyperbole to try and make a point.


So why call Thurman a harder hitter when he is no more "proven" than Maidana? sorry but that's just hypocrisy

4 names are the only ppl you tried to bring up.. Floyd, who clearly isn't a harder hitter (just a lot more accurate) Marquez, Pac, and Thurman.. Only 4 people out of an entire division, so he's still among the hardest hitters


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> About Broke, Ass Beaten, Argentina's Bitch, Abused Butt, About Butt-Boy is still looking like he has cemented feet. :yep


:lol:


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> So why call Thurman a harder hitter when he is no more "proven" than Maidana? sorry but that's just hypocrisy
> 
> 4 names are the only ppl you tried to bring up.. Floyd, who clearly isn't a harder hitter (just a lot more accurate) Marquez, Pac, and Thurman.. Only 4 people out of an entire division, so he's still among the hardest hitters


atsch I really don't care to continue this kind of stuff. Hey, you WIN. Happy?


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Welterweight Power Punchers Rankings

1) Thurman/Maidana

2) Marquez

3) Berto

4) Pacquiao

5) Mayweather

This welterweight class is a weak-hitting bunch... Garcia and Matthysse both probably hit harder than Berto on down.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> Welterweight Power Punchers Rankings
> 
> 1) Thurman/Maidana
> 
> ...


:lol: The arbitrator saves the day!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Seems that we agree on very little. Maidana is heavy-handed, but he is not an elite finisher and has terrible stamina. His power is also not proven at 147. Lopez wasn't a true welter, nor is Broner. Still, he put Adrien on queer street with grazing shots in round one, and made him harlem shake from a half-hearted hook that managed to drop him in round 2. Just about every time he landed cleanly, Broner was hurt. Furthermore, he was saved by a fortuitous headbutt late in the fight.
> 
> Amir Khan delt with Maidana's power much better than Broner did, lest we forget.


The thing about Maidana is that he's improved an incredible amount in the last few years, and that includes his punching power. His accuracy is better, his stance/ support is better, and he's even turning over his punches better. Robert Garcia is a miracle worker.

So indeed, the Maidana that Broner fought was a punching machine. (And Floyd is is for a tougher fight than many fans seem to think.)


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

It's AB, The average boxer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> About Broke, Ass Beaten, Argentina's Bitch, Abused Butt, About Butt-Boy is still looking like he has cemented feet. :yep


Broner may be Maidana's Bitch but he would still wreck you Son! Broner would pound you up the butt with no lube and you would answer to him as "Daddy" from that day on. You'd even start to walk like a woman after.. :yep

Close your mouth and know ur role Brah!


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Takamura said:


> It's AB, The average boxer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good one..


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

:rofl

He looks so fucking homeless.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> About Broke, Ass Beaten, Argentina's Bitch, Abused Butt, About Butt-Boy is still looking like he has cemented feet. :yep


:rofl:deal

Btw #HappyBirthdayBball


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Broner annoys me but I want him to do well because some of his haters are fucking pathetic.


Why do you think he has haters? Its his own fault


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Why do you think he has haters? Its his own fault


I know it is, but his haters hate him so much they turn into fucking spastics when hating him. It's funny really. The fact he has gotten under their skin so badly.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> #HappyBirthdayBball


looks like Lamont there except with a chubby face


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> #HappyBirthdayBball


Well it is nice to see that he stopped copying Floyd.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> That pad work is pathetic, go and look at footage of Roy Jones Junior, Mike Tyson doing proper pad work.
> 
> That Mayweather styled padwork is all choreographed, i find nothing impressive about it.
> 
> This is proper padwork.


All padwork is choreographed. The trainer spits out a command and the boxer lets it rip smh.
Floyd got one of the most impressive padwork. Muscle memory, coordination, and form while doing it in high speed. Recognize son, Recognize.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Happy Birthday @bballchump11
> 
> I always enjoy talking some boxing with you. Hope you have a great day.


Thanks man, I always enjoy talking to you also :cheers. I'm glad you came over here after esb went to hell


FloydPatterson said:


> #HappyBirthdayBball


Thanks mane and Happy Birthday to you too 


MadcapMaxie said:


> :rofl:deal
> 
> Btw #HappyBirthdayBball


Thanks mane. The celebration goes on all week long :happy (except during my quiz tomorrow)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Still a donkey ......










(It never gets old ! :smile )


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Looking forward to his next fight. If he ever carries on like hes invincible again we'll have to set maidana lose on him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Compare a 25 year old Mayweather to a 24 year old Broner


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> #HappyBirthdayBball


Look at this wide flat footed stance.
Stiff as hell.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Looks alright but not the kind of training I would emphasize.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks a little slow to me, and his trainer is throwing punches at him that are pointless to dodge. Hooks are too high and jabs too far left/right to land


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck off Broner..

Don't you have a shift at McDonalds to work?


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

AB needs a new trainer. The guy is another yes man :verysad


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> AB needs a new trainer. The guy is another yes man :verysad


Yeah, he wasnt listening to his corner at all in the Maidana fight. This was the right time for that change and Nazim would have been a good match for Broner.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> AB needs a new trainer. The guy is another yes man :verysad


AB needs some more talent.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Compare a 25 year old Mayweather to a 24 year old Broner


Myaweather was more pro ready and was a different level of fighter. Stop these comparisons trying to tear a kid down. Horrible :-(


----------



## Mohak (Mar 12, 2014)

Flashy, but video did more harm than good. Tried to look more professional and focused in training. Ended up looking like even more of a clown.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Myaweather was more pro ready and was a different level of fighter. Stop these comparisons trying to tear a kid down. Horrible :-(


my bad man, wasn't my intention. I was just looking at old training videos of Mayweather last night and saw this one realizing he was around Broner's age in this vid


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Compare a 25 year old Mayweather to a 24 year old Broner


Mayweather isn't 25 in this video, it's the build up to the Gatti fight mid 2005 so he must have been about 28-29 but yeah your point is still valid.

Funny how in the video Mayweather say's De La Hoya and Hopkins won't be around much longer so he'll be the face of boxing and nearly a decade later B-Hop's still at the top.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Probably with Broner is.

1. His diet.

2. His lifestyle.

3. He does not have the mentality of a athlete 24/7 365 days per year.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rocky1 said:


> Mayweather isn't 25 in this video, it's the build up to the Gatti fight mid 2005 so he must have been about 28-29 but yeah your point is still valid.
> 
> Funny how in the video Mayweather say's De La Hoya and Hopkins won't be around much longer so he'll be the face of boxing and nearly a decade later B-Hop's still at the top.


yeah that did throw me off. The video says 2002, but I was sure it was before the Gatti fight which was like you said in 2005. :yep And that's true. Hopkins is a damn cockroach. Not in a bad way though


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

oh shit. Happy late B-day @bballchump11. u turned 22 right?


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I know it is, but his haters hate him so much they turn into fucking spastics when hating him. It's funny really. The fact he has gotten under their skin so badly.


And, in turn, they have gotten under yours, it would seem.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> #ComebackSeason #AboutBillions


I thought you said he would be a hype job if he couldn't beat a "C level brawler" in Maidana? :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> That pad work is pathetic, go and look at footage of Roy Jones Junior, Mike Tyson doing proper pad work.
> 
> That Mayweather styled padwork is all choreographed, i find nothing impressive about it.
> 
> This is proper padwork.


I had a quick look at your other thread, I agree with you, what's with these cats holding the pads and hitting the gloves for the fighter? What's with that, giving some good 'feedback' is a must, but hitting the gloves with the pads is just allowing the fighter shortcuts.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

And swinging the pads so he misses, tapping him on the left shoulder so he doesn't need to move his head? WTF is that shit?


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Probably with Broner is.
> 
> 1. His diet.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Amir Khan part 2....


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Surprised he didn't incorporate the almighty head shake after his trainer taps him on the shoulder.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

he looks good. Although most guys look good doing mitt work. They are just going half the distance and the mitt guy has to be fast also and know Broner's punches.
.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

DBerry said:


> I had a quick look at your other thread, I agree with you, what's with these cats holding the pads and hitting the gloves for the fighter? What's with that, giving some good 'feedback' is a must, but hitting the gloves with the pads is just allowing the fighter shortcuts.


Until Mayweather loses only then will people criticise his pathetic padwork.

1. I also think Mayweather's diet will soon be also criticise.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

If he had above average mobility, he would be an incredible boxer. 
No matter, his style is his style. He is still a force. Take couple of easy fights for now.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Yeah the beard suits him, makes him look more mature and serious. *Black people can grow sick long beards.*
> 
> 
> 
> barber hasn't done a great job but that would suit AB


Broners beard looks fake like its colored in to make it look 'full' and I personally think Caucasians can grow the sickest long beards and I'm black.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

War Maidana, Maidana took Broner's soul that night. Ab = Adrian Broken.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Until Mayweather loses only then will people criticise his pathetic padwork.
> 
> 1. I also think Mayweather's diet will soon be also criticise.


Have you done pad work before? What makes you assume that it's pathetic? What do you believe the purpose of this style of pad work is for? Also why would you criticize his diet, have you seen the meals that he regularly eats ?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> oh shit. Happy late B-day @bballchump11. u turned 22 right?


Thanks man and yessir, just turned 22. I'm finally starting to feel old :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Until Mayweather loses only then will people criticise his pathetic padwork.
> 
> 1. I also think Mayweather's diet will soon be also criticise.


I don't that after 18 years of success :rolleyes


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> Have you done pad work before? What makes you assume that it's pathetic? What do you believe the purpose of this style of pad work is for? Also why would you criticize his diet, have you seen the meals that he regularly eats ?


Yes: And i honestly believe i am better than Mayweather.

I have seen Mayweather buzzing off constantly eating McDonald's, drinking fizzy drinks and eating sweats.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Yes: And i honestly believe i am better than Mayweather.
> 
> I have seen Mayweather buzzing off constantly eating McDonald's, drinking fizzy drinks and eating sweats.


And what do you think the purpose of this pad work is?


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Who the fuck is he fighting


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> And what do you think the purpose of this pad work is?


I am not playing this game.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> And what do you think the purpose of this pad work is?


Well, it certainly isn't just holding one's gloved hands there, feeding back to the pads that are hitting them, I would have thought the object of swinging a pad (fake punch) or throwing a straight at the trainee would be to get them to react to it, as well, not just to swing over the trainee's head or tap the trainee on the lead shoulder, would you not agree?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> I am not playing this game.


Is this good for ya


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Is this good for ya


Slightly better, but like i stated before...

Check David Haye, Check Roy Jones Junior, Check Mike Tyson.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


dancing in the steam room is gay


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:happy


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner got one heavy beard, heavier than Duran.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Tbf the beard is pretty awesome


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Tbf the beard is pretty awesome


Agreed.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

LMAO, Athletic Bastard looks like Lamont Peterson with that rocky beard


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> LMAO, Athletic Bastard looks like Lamont Peterson with that rocky beard


:lol: First thing I thought when I saw the video of him training.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Black men with beards coming on strong in 2014.
Beard power.
I don't like the Broner trainer, he trains that shitty dude in Boxinco as well.
Broner would be perfect for Joel Diaz IMHO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

new video


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Molina is going to be a hard fight if Broner taking him lightly.



twenty1 said:


> Broners beard looks fake like its colored in to make it look 'full' and I personally think Caucasians can grow the sickest long beards and I'm black.


Nah it grows shit, just comes out as gangly and wack. The only think you can rock is a small ajad beard. Black people hair texture is great for beards you can style it in many different ways cuz it grows thick.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Slightly better, but like i stated before...
> 
> Check David Haye, Check Roy Jones Junior, Check Mike Tyson.


I can see your beef with Broner's mitt work, but idk how you can hate on this


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I can see your beef with Broner's mitt work, but idk how you can hate on this


Roger Mayweather is actually expending more energy, Mayweather is not actually throwing punches.

I have never been impressed with Mayweather's padwork.

I like to see proper punches.

I think it was developed because of Mayweather's fear of injuring his hands, BE REAL with yourself man.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Roger Mayweather is actually expending more energy, Mayweather is not actually throwing punches.
> 
> I have never been impressed with Mayweather's padwork.
> 
> ...


you can't see him throwing combos while coming forward and moving backwards? Incorporating defense and counters. At the end, he even throws in some power shots after tiring his arms out


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> you can't see him throwing combos while coming forward and moving backwards? Incorporating defense and counters. At the end, he even throws in some power shots after tiring his arms out


What's your problem pal..?

Does Floyd Mayweather throw his punches like this during a fight..?

Face the facts man, the padwork must of been adapted for alternative reasons: I presume because of the fear of over impact his hands. Its not the same kind of padwork incorporating proper punches like Mike Tyson would do for example.

You might be impressed with it and fairplay, me personally i am not impressed.

Stop trying to make it out, to be something its not.

I am not impressed with it.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Broner needs to forget about being a "character" and keeping himself relevant with antics and drop a division and focus on his boxing. He should just tone it down and even have another relatively soft touch after Molina. His game needs a lot of polishing if he has genuine intentions of mixing it at world class at 140, don't think he'll ever be able for the top boys at 147.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> What's your problem pal..?
> 
> Does Floyd Mayweather throw his punches like this during a fight..?
> 
> ...


what's your problem man..?

This is a supplemental padwork. He does normal padwork and strategic work, but this is a supplement to it to drill in the muscle memory. It's no secret a counter puncher would have a style like this.
Whether it is choreographed or not. Most padwork is choreographed.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I can see your beef with Broner's mitt work, but idk how you can hate on this


Mayweather doesnt even throw proper punches 99% of the time.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what's your problem man..?
> 
> This is a supplemental padwork. He does normal padwork and strategic work, but this is a supplement to it to drill in the muscle memory. It's no secret a counter puncher would have a style like this.
> Whether it is choreographed or not. Most padwork is choreographed.


B, don't bother.

Mayweather is the Boxing Dragon, the Boxing Fu GrandMaster, the man feeding him the mitts is a former boxing master, not just any guy.
Their routines and exercises are the highest calibur of drilling and technique available in combat sports right now. To hold their habits to question is the question boxing greatness in and of itself.

One to nod at Canelo's and shrug at Mayweather's is but a fool or up to folly. We saw what good Canelo's padwork brought him against Mayweather. Canelo didn't land one memorable punch (well, one, one right in the chest lower chest of Mayweather that he pretty much just walked through :lol: like freaking Superman), Money weaved and slipped and stole on Canelo all night. You got the .gifs (I know you got them :yep).

Mayweather's got the most tailored and tried and true pad regiment in the boxing world. You're looking at a fourty years of boxing excellence bouncing off of one another everytime you watch Uncle Roger and Mayweather work out together. It's like a second stage of sparring. And people wonder why he is so good? :lol: One of his sparring partners is a former world champion and probably still faster and more precise than a lot of guys throwing gloves today.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Yes: And i honestly believe i am better than Mayweather.
> 
> I have seen Mayweather buzzing off constantly eating McDonald's, drinking fizzy drinks and eating sweats.


I used to think Mayweather was eating all that shit for the cameras playing mind games until I saw Ricky Hatton say on the media tour he walked on the plane with a 12" pizza, haha. Obviously Hatton struggling to make weight.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

AzarZ said:


>


:lol::lol: You can tell he wants nothing to do with Shawn Porter. He knows Porter would give him a similar ass whooping as Maidana did.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

pijo said:


> I used to think Mayweather was eating all that shit for the cameras playing mind games until I saw Ricky Hatton say on the media tour he walked on the plane with a 12" pizza, haha. Obviously Hatton struggling to make weight.


If you understand nutrition you understand how he can do it. Mayweather keeps his energy up at all times. He is not eating food high in carbs for comfort he is doing it to keep his energy up. Remember, Mayweather almost never fluctuates in weight, he stays in shape year round. No, Primadonna, you're not more disciplined in the food department than Mayweather, but you are a knob.

A lot of athletes have tapped into how their food fuels their routines, Phelps and Bolt both have uber suspicious diets from the outside looking in, but all know how their food fuels them and eat accordingly. They don't eat out of desperation nor they undermine their workouts through their dietary habits.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

pijo said:


> I used to think Mayweather was eating all that shit for the cameras playing mind games until I saw Ricky Hatton say on the media tour he walked on the plane with a 12" pizza, haha. Obviously Hatton struggling to make weight.


He seems to have smarted up slightly, he had a chef in the last 24/7 and the food looks decent. Plus i have seen him state that during training he only drinks water/Gatoraid sp*, instead of the cokes of fizzy drink he used to love, and McDonald's constantly after training. Floyd Mayweather is a winner, and make no doubt about it at this point in his career..? He knows he can't lose. Anywhere he can get a edge, i think he will! The body needs the minerals, co- factors, correct fatty acids to perform repair and generated. I could eat McDonald everyday and still appear to be lean, that's down to fat oxidation/exercise induced lipolysis! That is no great achievement! when people say things like...

"Ohhh i can eat what i want"...Staying lean aslong as you train properly is easy!

The problem with fast food is not the calories, fat or even carbohydrates...

The problem is its food devoid of nutrients, and on a cellular level! Your body needs those nutrients.

Everything starts on a cellular level.

I can't really be bothered going into detail.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> _He seems to have smarted up slightly, he had a chef in the last 24/7 and the food looks decent._ Plus i have seen him state that during training he only drinks water/Gatoraid sp*, instead of the cokes of fizzy drink he used to love, and McDonald's constantly after training. Floyd Mayweather is a winner, and make no doubt about it at this point in his career..? He knows he can't lose. Anywhere he can get a edge, i think he will! The body needs the minerals, co- factors, correct fatty acids to perform repair and generated. I could eat McDonald everyday and still appear to be lean, that's down to fat oxidation/exercise induced lipolysis! That is no great achievement! when people say things like...
> 
> "Ohhh i can eat what i want"...Staying lean aslong as you train properly is easy!
> 
> ...


:lol:

'celluare level'
'nutrients'

Mayweathers diet has always been superior to everyone elses in the boxing world. His dietary habits are superb and tailored for his own performance. Which just happens to be the most consummate performance in the world of boxing today.

How silly can you be to even try to suggest otherwise? Present or past?


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

browsing said:


> :lol:
> 
> 'celluare level'
> 'nutrients'
> ...


 Are you Mayweather's chef?


----------



## Mohak (Mar 12, 2014)

The criticisms about PBF's padwork are fair. They ain't really proper punches and Roger does most of the grunt work.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> :lol::lol: You can tell he wants nothing to do with Shawn Porter. He knows Porter would give him a similar ass whooping as Maidana did.


Adrien had no business going to 147 but full credit to him for picking up a strap. Paulie has a mouth and is well known so him vs Broner 2 rematch would have probably got AB good money compared to a SP fight. good interview by AB seems to be growing up and looks more mature.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> B, don't bother.
> 
> Mayweather is the Boxing Dragon, the Boxing Fu GrandMaster, the man feeding him the mitts is a former boxing master, not just any guy.
> Their routines and exercises are the highest calibur of drilling and technique available in combat sports right now. To hold their habits to question is the question boxing greatness in and of itself.
> ...


:cheers you'e right. There's no point. 
:bbb


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

About Flip Flops.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :cheers you'e right. There's no point.
> :bbb


A thing of beauty.

Coach Robinson putting the truth of boxing on display.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> He seems to have smarted up slightly, he had a chef in the last 24/7 and the food looks decent. Plus i have seen him state that during training he only drinks water/Gatoraid sp*, instead of the cokes of fizzy drink he used to love, and McDonald's constantly after training. Floyd Mayweather is a winner, and make no doubt about it at this point in his career..? He knows he can't lose. Anywhere he can get a edge, i think he will! The body needs the minerals, co- factors, correct fatty acids to perform repair and generated. I could eat McDonald everyday and still appear to be lean, that's down to fat oxidation/exercise induced lipolysis! That is no great achievement! when people say things like...
> 
> "Ohhh i can eat what i want"...Staying lean aslong as you train properly is easy!
> 
> ...





pijo said:


> Are you Mayweather's chef?






















Money eating hamburgers and drinking Sprite.

:lol:


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry but what does 'AB' actually stand for? I don't get where he's got it from or what it is in reference to.


----------

